# Non Co2 Plants(Low tech)



## FilipeXavier (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Everbody
I want a list with non co2 plants.. for my low tech tank a want to create a amazon(south america) Biotope.
Somebody can helpe me..
Thanks


----------



## JugBandBanjoCat (Apr 26, 2006)

Anubias, crypts, Java ferns, Hygrophila difformis, Vallisneria, Hornwort, Amazon Frogbit...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazon swords, (any sword)...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Crypt wenndtii.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought you had to have med-brite light for swords?

I mean, if you have low-no C02 plants, don't you have to have low light to go with it?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I thought you had to have med-brite light for swords?


A friend of mine had a sword which almost completely covered a 10 gallon tank with a single 15W bulb, no ferts, no CO2 or anything extra added.



> I mean, if you have low-no C02 plants, don't you have to have low light to go with it?


If you're planning on going low tech, ie, no CO2, rarely using ferts, etc, then you should definitely go with lower amounts of lighting. But plants that don't need high lighting or CO2, also do fine with high lighting and CO2.


----------

